# A loan for a skyline. . . is it worth it?



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok so my GXi isnt cutting it, sure it my be cheap on gas but wheres the fun??? Im thinking about a loan for a gts-t or gts4 but im not to sure...considering if i got an $8000 loan it would take me 5 years at about $200 a month to pay it back, is this really worth the hastle. Anyone else who has a loan for there car or have done it i the past your opinion would be much appreciated. 

P.s. I live in New Zealend where getting either of these cars will not be an issue. :banana:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Save some pennys, get a GTR. I'm jealous, btw. :thumbup:


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Save some pennys, get a GTR.



what he said. if your gonna pay for some shit for 5yrs, your should ball out :thumbup:


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

rb25det said:


> Ok so my GXi isnt cutting it, sure it my be cheap on gas but wheres the fun??? Im thinking about a loan for a gts-t or gts4 but im not to sure...considering if i got an $8000 loan it would take me 5 years at about $200 a month to pay it back, is this really worth the hastle. Anyone else who has a loan for there car or have done it i the past your opinion would be much appreciated.
> 
> P.s. I live in New Zealend where getting either of these cars will not be an issue. :banana:




Go for it :thumbup: You can do iiiiiit!!! oh im jelous too


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Its strange to think that these cars arnt common in the us, i mean seriously, go to www.trademe.co.nz and look at the car section, u will find so many skylines....


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Importing skylines into the US is extremely expensive because of the safety mods required and I'm sure some emission stuff. Here in Canada, we just started importing all JDM vehicles 15yrs or old and skylines GTS' and GT-R's are becoming more and more popular because there is no restrictions on 15yr old vehicles!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Here in SC i bet you 10 bucks you could get away with the emissions crap. I think about 20% of the vehicles around here dont even have cat. converters. And most of them around here are like really loud.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Live in kansas, there is no emissions requirements...


----------

